# Xàtiva internet suppliers



## slaureyns (Aug 3, 2015)

I am moving to Xativa end of August and am currently looking at internet providers but unsure which are the best deals? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Landline ?

http://www.ono.es/ofertas-limitadas...F462AC.app02?gclid=CNqIlZS3jccCFaIIwwodXW0Prg


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Our internet in Chella is 14 euros a month , there is an install fee for the dish and router of around 130 euros.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> Our internet in Chella is 14 euros a month , there is an install fee for the dish and router of around 130 euros.


OK, but what speed is that for and is there a data cap? 

Also, is it a local supplier or one that can help @slaureyns?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slaureyns said:


> I am moving to Xativa end of August and am currently looking at internet providers but unsure which are the best deals? Any help much appreciated!


:welcome:

can't help with an answer - but I've moved your question & the responses you've had so far to a new thread so that hopefully more people will see it


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> OK, but what speed is that for and is there a data cap?
> 
> Also, is it a local supplier or one that can help @slaureyns?


Would need to check on speed but there is no data cap and we have a few devices connected and more when we have visitors , no issues with reliability, it is a local supplier and happy to provide details via PM


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Would need to check on speed but there is no data cap and we have a few devices connected and more when we have visitors , no issues with reliability, it is a local supplier and happy to provide details via PM


Maureen its no good outside of Chella as your dish has line of site with the transmitter in the hill, you will be getting between 10-20meg.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So, no good for the OP then.

By definition, WiMax providers need to be local as they rely on line-of-sight to their mast that provides the signal.


----------

